# Warmblood characteristics



## Michellehenry (19 February 2009)

Whilst I appreciate every horse is different , what do you all think are the general ' personality ' traits of a warmblood. I have had one for a few months now and am just learning about them !


----------



## LankyDoodle (19 February 2009)

I've had mine a few months - bought him from friends.

Most people say they are a bit dense... a bit tup!  Mine is docile, affectionate, can be a dumbass and definitely tup on occasions.  He can also be typically stubborn!


----------



## arwenplusone (19 February 2009)

Having owned a fair few of them &amp; different types then I can say that they ARE all different.

However, they are all stubborn!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Is your WB from holland/Germany, or bred in this country?
It makes a difference.


----------



## bailey14 (19 February 2009)

They try to take the micky and will only put in as much as they feel they can get away with.  They are very gentle and kind, quick to train but tend to be laid back, with good temperments (especially the imported warmbloods due to their early handling), very food orientated and like the previous poster said very affectionate (although my present warmblood is very aloof)!  I know this isn't a personality trait but they usually have very good feet, and lovely paces and are always good doers!


----------



## Michellehenry (19 February 2009)

My chap was born and broken etc in Belgium by the looks of his passport.


----------



## arwenplusone (19 February 2009)

A lot of people have problems with the imported warmbloods because on the continent they work them hard and frequently and put a lot of discipline into their training.

Then they get sent over here (or at least the ones they don't want do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), some RC rider buys them, pumps them full of cereals, works them three times a week and then wonders why they have a stroppy, difficult horse on their hands.  

People make the mistake of thinking WBs are easy, because they are not as hot as TBs, also people buy into the 'flashy sport horse' type ideals.  It takes a lot of work to get there and many riders would actually be better off with a TB cross or a cob.

*climbs off soapbox* 

Sorry, to the OP,  very hard to pin them down on characteristics.  they can be intelligent, (but I know some stupid ones) spooky, sometimes difficult to hack,  argumentative, nappy and lazy.  But if you get them working well and you click with them, they can be lovely horses.


----------



## beh (19 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
They try to take the micky and will only put in as much as they feel they can get away with.  They are very gentle and kind, quick to train but tend to be laid back, with good temperments (especially the imported warmbloods due to their early handling), very food orientated and like the previous poster said very affectionate (although my present warmblood is very aloof)!  I know this isn't a personality trait but they usually have very good feet, and lovely paces and are always good doers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sums by boy up to a T! He's a Dutch WB


----------



## Michellehenry (19 February 2009)

Applecart14 you have described my boy to an absolute 't '. Has taken me a while to start to get a handle on him.


----------



## Kenzo (19 February 2009)

Stubborn so most people tell me, we have one on our yard and although he's a big softy, I've been told he can be a stubborn dump bugar when he wants to be, he's got a lovely nature though.


----------



## Silverspring (19 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Then they get sent over here (or at least the ones they don't want do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), some RC rider buys them, pumps them full of cereals, works them three times a week and then wonders why they have a stroppy, difficult horse on their hands.  



[/ QUOTE ]

So do you only buy British Mayflower?  I know various people that import from Holland, they all ride 6 days a week (often 7) lunge for 10 minutes, school for at least and hour then a hack to cool them down.  They compete most weekends at BD or BSJA.  These horse's are still utter lunatics, they are lazy gits most of the time but the kill switch button is always on hand.

The concept of a WB should be not as lazy as a draught but powerful, not as fizzy as a hot blood but as athletic.  What you generally get is a lazy son of a b!tch that is as thick as 2 short planks, stroppy (draught) but with the ability to throw a flakey that any TB would be jealous of.

There are a few nice ones out there but they are definitely not an RC horse esp the import.  I had a British bred Bavarian WB (he had Cleveland Bay in his dams side) and he was a bit thick, very lazy and his spook was just plain dangerous.  ym firend British WB (bred in the UK) where slightly better, not very clever but less prone to hissy fits.  All dutch horse's I have met have either been dangerous or lazy and stupid.  Seems to be very few that get the middle ground.

I know one VERY nice german WB, he's 5 and does everything and anything you ask of him, learns quickly etc...then again he was bought for the 2012 Olympics so he's maybe in a different league to the other WB's I know.


----------



## arwenplusone (19 February 2009)

No, I have  two German WBs atm, (and Mouse, who  is british bred) but I have had many dutch ones and a couple from the UK.  The british bred just have not been used to the same discipline and have been more treated as leisure horses so they are 'easier' IMO.

That is not to say that that is a good thing, but for 80% of riders, it probably is.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Personally I love the crazy foreign ones!


----------



## Michellehenry (19 February 2009)

To be perfectly honest I've had mine for a couple of years now but was too embarassed to tell the forum how much I have struggled with him ! Was sold to me by a reputable dealer as being kind RC type. After a break of 1o years from horses and only knowing warmbloods from the book descriptions thought I was going to do ok.

We had everything , napping , spooking , evasions etc but never bolting , bucking or rearing. Just always like an unexploded bomb and the thought that he could flick the switch anytime.

After two years of going back to basics and calming him with walking hacks with others and reducing the intensity of schooling he's working really well for me now. Still has his moments but I hope that all of his problems were as a result of intensive schooling and that new methods will continue to work. We even hack out on our own now ane he is as good as gold in traffic . Even good in the school although now is a little lazy rather than being ' fired up ' for a fight. 

Sorry about long post. It's so reassauring to see this info and know that it wasn't just me getting it all so wrong with him to start with !


----------



## fine_and_dandy (19 February 2009)

I defo agree with the food orientated, kind, good tempered, easy to train and laidback comments.  Bailey is so laidback he is horizontal.  I've found with Krypto and Bailey that they aren't too stubborn.  They give in fairly quickly to me and what I am asking them to do - they know I'm not going to give in and have learnt what the easier option is!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Definitely agree with early handling making a huge difference - as with any breed I guess; mine are generally so good to do and as a result I've found other people love interacting with them and playing with them.


----------



## arwenplusone (19 February 2009)

Finnbar - don't be embarrassed! I've struggled with some awful horses in my time 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but they all have something to teach us.    

Glad you are happy with your boyhorse now though.  Perseverance &amp; all that!


----------



## algy666 (19 February 2009)

Was never a fan of WBs, but I've been riding my friend's gelding, and he's an absolute sweetheart.  Real big gent of a horse, he's 7 (i think) and about 16.2.  I've hacked him out a bit, and he's never given me any reason to worry ... There's times when you think "hang on, this is one hell of a big horse" - I normally ride a 15.1 lol - but I've never had a problem with him, although I know he's thrown a fit or two in the past. And I definitely wouldn't say he was stupid.


----------



## Nats_uk (19 February 2009)

See my WB is not lazy or stubborn or food orientated 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He is sharp, spooky (but is blind in one eye), exceptionally honest, talented, intelligent (sometimes too much!) although he does have a (normally hidden) fiery temper.


----------



## Minnies_Mum (19 February 2009)

I ride one (German) and I feel safer on him than I have on any other horse, and I'm a pretty nervous rider.  He will only put in as much effort as he thinks he can get away with, but he's affectionate, comfortable to ride, honest, obedient, big (17hh) and beautiful!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (19 February 2009)

I agree with a lot of things said already about WB - mine is at times stubborn (his way of saying he is bored with being in the school - we have spent 10 mins going backwards in circles and over an hour schooling in sitting trot as it was the only way he would go forward!) but for the most part he is laidback and kind but he is also the biggest wuss ever - yells his head off if seperated from my mare for a minute longer than he is happy with and really doesn't like getting his feet wet!


----------



## Cluny (19 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

A lot of people have problems with the imported warmbloods because on the continent they work them hard and frequently and put a lot of discipline into their training.

Then they get sent over here (or at least the ones they don't want do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), some RC rider buys them, pumps them full of cereals, works them three times a week and then wonders why they have a stroppy, difficult horse on their hands.  

People make the mistake of thinking WBs are easy, because they are not as hot as TBs, also people buy into the 'flashy sport horse' type ideals.  It takes a lot of work to get there and many riders would actually be better off with a TB cross or a cob.

*climbs off soapbox* 

Sorry, to the OP,  very hard to pin them down on characteristics.  they can be intelligent, (but I know some stupid ones) spooky, sometimes difficult to hack,  argumentative, nappy and lazy.  But if you get them working well and you click with them, they can be lovely horses.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Mayflower I can't agree more, I do think some people buy WB's to make them look 'good' and don't quite realise what they are taking on.

I have an Oldenburg and a Danish WB (bred in Germany and Denmark) and they both have been pushed hard and I'm now dealing with the consequences and it's not easy.

My Danish WB is beautifully laid back and willing, however my Oldenburg is a very tense lad and has issues due to some very dubious Continental training.


----------



## Kate260881 (19 February 2009)

Mine is just a pain in the ass!!!  OK, so she does have some good points 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  She's KWPN and is a totally softy in the stable, really easy to work around on the ground (as long as she is somewhere she knows).  But riding she is sharp and stubborn... would much rather put all her efforts into throwing a toys out of the pram temper tantrum than actually doing what's asked.  Or she'll decide to just be a lazy sod.  Once I've eventually won she will work nicely.  They are by no means easy horses (Ok, I'm generalising based on mine) and take a lot of patience.  I've really had to learn to keep myself calm much more than I ever had to with my TBx's.  Having said all that the good days are fantastic.... as long as you're willing to put in the time and effort through the bad days


----------



## Mbronze (19 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
They try to take the micky and will only put in as much as they feel they can get away with.  They are very gentle and kind, quick to train but tend to be laid back, with good temperments (especially the imported warmbloods due to their early handling), very food orientated and like the previous poster said very affectionate (although my present warmblood is very aloof)!  I know this isn't a personality trait but they usually have very good feet, and lovely paces and are always good doers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

What she said..that sums my girl up to a T!! (she was imported from Latvia)


----------



## kal40 (19 February 2009)

I have a KWPN too.  He is hell in the stable and hates anyone being in his space.  He is stubborn and hates being told what to do.  We have had many an argument but we are getting there. He has food issues in a big way.

Put a bridle on him or bring him out of his stable and butter wouldn't melt.  He is very reliable on the roads and very sensible (for a 6 year old) when other horses going tearing past him out hacking.  He is very disciplined in some ways which I think is the continental training but his strong will sometimes gets the better of him.

I do love him though and he is handsome (IMO).


----------



## Holloa (19 February 2009)

I have a WBx TB and one characteristic that I think mainly comes from his warmblood mum is his lovely tail which is held up in a lovely shape when he jumps (see 3rd pic of sig) or prances around.
My dad's German wb is just a big softie at 17.3hh! Loves his cuddles but does have a cheeky streak!


----------



## ironhorse (19 February 2009)

My friend's much loved and missed Danish WB would spook like crazy to try and distract her from making him work (he was schooled to advanced medium but retired from comps with a breathing problem) but if she ignored him and insisted he had the most fabulous changes, canter pirouettes etc.
He was also a fantastic hack - once he had let my OH get on board - bombroof in traffic and a great companion for my lorry shy hunter, but had clearly never seen much open country as he was terrified of trees, farm animals, stubble fields etc
They're often great characters and very cuddly!


----------



## jen1 (19 February 2009)

Just add in the stupidly spooky bit too and you have just described my cob to a tee!

On the last set of jabs he had, the vet thought he was a Clydesdale crossed with a Warmblood so maybe that explains a lot!! He is supposed to be an Irish show cob, the hogged type but he is 16.1, has loooong legs and is no way a novice ride, but the markings of a Clydesdale and the temperament of a Warmblood!!!!!!


----------



## frb (19 February 2009)

My imported dutch hanovarian warmblood can be very spooky, enormous athletic buck, slightly hysterical, big flashy paces, but very chilled about teeth, clipping, worming etc, and is 21 and will never grow up, which is a definite trait of warmbloods.  He cannot be fed cereals or would be off his head.  He does need to be kept on top of work wise but have got on after time off and ridden round the block and he was a little lamb, you can never tell with them.  I think he is true to the traits of the warmblood, and people should be aware of what they are taking on.  My horse was damaged i think from his treatment jumping in Holland, and previous dealers before i bought him who tried to beat the temprement out of him, b******ds.
Oh, and is very food orientated.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (19 February 2009)

My dutch warmblood definately loves his food 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (but then most horses do, don't they?)  He can be stubborn but not in a naughty way, he'll just plant his feet and not want to move, generally when being led towards a trailer or out of his paddock!  To ride he is lazy yet forwards (if that makes sense?)  He is often a real trier and is very sweet, he never bucks, rears, spooks, throws hissy fits, though he did used to bolt when I first got him!  He can get very excitable out hacking or jumping especially when doing fast work.  But he is great fun.  He has a lovely friendly, inquisitive nature and i think he is great (and much more straightforward to ride than my anglo-arab!)


----------



## Elle1085 (19 February 2009)

I don't think warmbloods as a group can be given a set of charecteristics cos i've never met two the same and i work with show jumpers that are pretty much all warmbloods. Mine is a german and he's really really intelligent but very sharp at times and he's really sensitive.


----------

